# Fly on Yellow flower



## Dao (Jun 22, 2010)

Close up





save


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 22, 2010)

Dao
Yellow is always hard to capture, especially in brighter light.

You did an exceptional job in the capture of the fly, I really like the colors, and they contrast well with the flower itself.


----------



## Shaneuk (Jun 23, 2010)

Both are really good. 
What lens was this shot on?


----------



## Dao (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks.

The photo as taken with 
- 40D
- EF 100mm f/2.8 (non-USM)
- Home made diffuser for my flash triggered remotely
at 100mm 1:1, 1/200, f/14 & ISO100


----------



## matie1138 (Jun 23, 2010)

it's a really precise shot, great job!


----------



## SusanMart (Jun 24, 2010)

awwww....the second cropped photo is great!
the fly is all in yellow pollen!!!!
did you notice how greatits eyes are.....sand brownish color..
great job, Dao


----------

